# 1984 Joe McElroy Tandem



## Roger M (May 31, 2010)

This bike is a little out of the norm. I acquired it a couple months ago from the second owner, who had it posted on CL. I had seen a 650B tandem built by Joe at Elliot Bay Bicycles last year, and was pretty impressed by the workmanship put into that bike. When this bike showed up on Craigslist, I was happy to see it in a large/small size. 

Joe McElroy built about 35 bikes between 1981 and 1987. Five or six were tandems. He is from Snoqualmie, Wa(about 40 miles from me). I was lucky enough to talk to Joe on the phone about his bike building.

Specs:

Shimano Deerhead rd
105 fd
Simplex retrofriction shifters
Phil Wood hubs/Super Champion 27" rims
Magura hydraulic rim brakes
Specialized cranksets
Shimano bb
Suntour headset
Specialized/controltech bars
Modolo stem
Blackburn rack
Brooks saddles


Here it is. It is a great riding bike, and I really enjoy riding it with my wife and kids.


----------



## Roger M (May 31, 2010)




----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

That is a GOOD looking bike!


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

that does look like a great bike!

tandeming with kids is awesome.


----------



## Eddywanabe (Feb 23, 2005)

Classic steal is real, but will also rust from the inside - out, as did my '80 Melton just recently:cryin: Be sure to treat the inside of the frame with a rust inhibitor:thumbsup:


----------



## wooglin (Feb 22, 2002)

I missed this originally. Super nice brazing.


----------



## metoou2 (Mar 18, 2009)

great pics, thanks


----------

